
Number of coronavirus cases and deaths in US pale in comparison to seasonal flu - stakkur
https://abcnews.go.com/Health/coronavirus-map-tracking-spread-us-world/story?id=69415591
======
stakkur
"The growing number of lab-confirmed cases in the U.S. at this point still
pales in comparison to the seasonal flu, which kills an estimated 12,000 to
61,000 people per year and affects between 9 million and 45 million people in
the country, according to the CDC."

------
420haxxor
Misleading title... bordering on disinformation.

"Still, experts warn that the COVID-19 shouldn't be downplayed or compared to
a bad case of the flu. Instead, the respiratory disease is more akin to severe
pneumonia, and in serious cases, patients experiencing difficulty breathing
have been hospitalized and put on ventilators."

~~~
stakkur
What specifically is misleading or not factual about it? It's comparing number
of cases and deaths, not the virus itself.

~~~
smallduck
Repeating the quote: "experts warn that the COVID-19 shouldn't be .. compared
to a bad case of the flu". Contrasting the victim counts literally implies the
comparison this article warns against.

~~~
stakkur
>>Contrasting the victim counts literally implies the comparison this article
warns against

The title is a comparison of the counts of cases and deaths, not the severity
or impact of the illness. It's...data. And by the way, those people who are
dead from influenza likely count just as much as those dead from coronavirus.

